# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  MSI -7519 v1.4 после прошивки биоса

## snip12

Доброго время суток! Подска жите кто знает, при сборке нового компьютера: MB:MSI-7519 v1.4   Cpu: E6500 (есть в поддерживаемых процесорах), БП - Microlab W360.  МАТЕРИНКА запускается, но экран темный, менял FSB ,менял проц на Е4500, - ничего не поменялось, в итоге запустилась на Е3200 а после прошивки BIOS перестала загружаться и на этом процесоре - включается и сразу выключается, и еще я заметил что если отключить дополнительное питание то материнка запускается но темный экран, пробывал с другим видиком, без видика,с другой оперативой, без оперативы, speaker вообще ни на что не риагирует, чо за ХЗ?

----------


## snip12

Проблема была в матери, найти конкретную причину не получилось :( , к счастью получилось поменять по гарантии на такую же мать, новая запустилась как родная без всяких плясок с бубном:rolleyes:

----------

